# new to saltwater need help



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

hey guys don't have much time so I thought id jump on here and ask for advice, anything I need to know about saltwater reefs. ill get back on later and tell you all the equipment I bought and you guys can tell me what you think and I have more questions later


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/what-you-might-need-start-your-41978.html
Next you need to know correct parameters of the trace elements and be able to test them all.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

ok now I have some time. thanks bandit for that. ill let you know everything I have. I have a 120 gallon short reef ready tank. I have 2 metal halides 250w and 490nm actinic compact fluorescent lights. fans in the canopy, eshopp rs-100 sump, reef octopus classic skimmer, 2 powerheads cant remember the size, 200w heater and 300w heater, phosban reactor, lifeguard quietone return pump, 90lbs of live rock, and about 100lbs of live sand. im using reef crystals for salt. my test kits and a better refractometer are on the way. let me know if I left anything out. im looking for suggestions on things I might need or just any advice. im wanting to do a full reef with fish. sorry its so long guys


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look into getting some kind of macro algae for the sump.Any light will probly work for that ,it doesn't need to be anything expensive.I run my sump lights 24/7.
Sounds like you an existing set up,if it was running make sure you got it going and you may avoid any cycling.
What are you going to run in the phosan?GFO,bio pellets or phosan?
Seems like an excellent start and probly will do you just fine for the basic reef set up(basic is where I'm at).


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Test kits you'll need are
Calcium
Alkalinity
Phosphates
Magnesium
And I'd suggest if your going full blown reef, that you add up to 2lbs of LR per gallon instead of the customary 1lb going with fish.
Calcium Reactor might make life easier also, in the long run.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

thanks guys. yeah it was an existing set up. got it for $400. I do have a light for the sump im just waiting on the ballast for one of my metal halides. my master test kits are on their way. the phosban reactor already has stuff in it but not sure what he was running before. ill get you guys some pictures later


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

possibly a really stupid question. I have the 2 compact fluorescent actinic 490nm. do I run these all day or are they a night light. or do I need to get lunar lighting. not sure if these are the same or not


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

and also I just noticed that I'm having to put water into my sump daily. not a lot put enough for the return to suck air if I don't. I don't know if this is suppose to happen. I looked for leaks and there are none. I'm curious if its the water soaking down into the sand? or evaporating that quickly? let me know what you think *c/p*


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

lots of hitch hikers on my live rock. baby star fish not sure what kind. snails, crabs, green mushrooms? red platys? purple looking thing that's big with green spots? looks like green grass but not algae more of a anemone. ill get pictures so I don't sound so stupid


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your water will evaporate much quicker with the additional surface movement that "sump" type filters create.
What are you using for water replacement?
The actinincs should be on for the full lighting cycle.Mine come on first,then daylights,then they are last to turn off.Moonlights are cool and cheap but not necessary.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

regular tap water with a little salt mix. just enough to keep the salinity at 1.025
and ok thanks. the actinic lights have been on. any idea on the hitch hikers


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The hitchhikers could be anything,pictures will help.I would check into RO/DI water vs.tap if you want to keep the inverts alive and healthy.Also just to have better quality water(keep from becoming an algae farm!).I got my RO/DI from Bulk Reef Supply(BRS).
You shouldn't need to add any salt to replacement water(for evaporation as the salt does not evaporate.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

im glad you said that about the salt I didn't even think about that. ill get pics in a minute


----------

